# Ah, quella maglia? L'ho avuta regalata!



## koosky60

Secondo me, al di là del fatto che possa risultare cacofonica e al di là di differenze stilistiche regionali, la frase è corretta non meno che la seguente:

"L'ho avuta vinta", 

universalmente accettata.
Voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... che io temo proprio di non far parte dell'universo a cui fai riferimento...!


----------



## catrafuse

Necsus said:


> Hmm... che io temo proprio di non far parte dell'universo a cui fai riferimento...!



Mi associo!


----------



## Blackman

_L'ho avuta regalata_ non mi piace per nulla e non lo direi mai. _L'ho avuta in regalo_ mi sembra l'unica possibilità.

_L'ho avuta vinta io_, invece mi sembra più accettabile, al di là del fatto che possano avere la stessa costruzione.


----------



## vale_new

Ciao,

no, è dialetto/gergale siciliano..... 

l'altra espressione non ha a che fare con il verbo vincere:  si vince una coppa / una gara, non si ha vinta una coppa/ una gara * il sinonimo potrebbe essere 'l'ho spuntata'


----------



## koosky60

Devo chiarire che sulla Treccani è riportata con chiarezza come corretta l'espressione "averla vinta", sottintendendo "partita" (avere partita vinta).
Non è da mettere in dubbio quindi la correttezza della forma, in italiano correttissimo e non regionale (sarebbe stato evidenziato).
Resta insomma solo da chiarire se sia corretto dire "avere regalata una maglia", ma fin qui non ho trovato chiarimenti.


----------



## infinite sadness

Per me è italiano corretto. Inoltre, non mi risulta una corrispondente frase in dialetto siciliano, anche perché il siciliano non conosce la prima persona del passato prossimo. L'aggi'avuta sarà casomai napoletano ma mai siciliano.


----------



## ursu-lab

koosky60 said:


> Secondo me, al di là del fatto che possa risultare cacofonica e al di là di differenze stilistiche regionali, la frase è corretta non meno che la seguente:
> 
> "L'ho avuta vinta",
> 
> universalmente accettata.
> Voi cosa ne pensate?




"L'ho avuta vinta" è accettata universalmente perché è una delle tante locuzioni con "vinta": averla/darla/volerla vinta e viene da "partita vinta". "vinta" non svolge la funzione di participio ma di aggettivo, e il pronome diretto "la" sottintende "partita".

L'altra frase, invece, in linea di massima non significa niente e sarebbe sbagliata, ma se il significato è "partita/maglia regalata", cioè in contrapposizione a "partita vinta/meritata", be', credo che sia perfettamente comprensibile a tutti e, come gioco di parole, è pure accettabile.

È accettabile se si sta parlando di "maglia" di ciclismo o di un altro premio sportivo, e non di un regalo di compleanno... 

In quest'ultimo caso sarebbe totalmente scorretta, tanto quanto: l'ho avuta venduta/comprata...  
Perché è pure sbagliata la frase: ho avuto la maglia regalata/venduta/comprata


----------



## gc200000

koosky60 said:


> Secondo me, al di là del fatto che possa risultare cacofonica e al di là di differenze stilistiche regionali, la frase è corretta non meno che la seguente:
> 
> "L'ho avuta vinta",
> 
> universalmente accettata.
> Voi cosa ne pensate?



Sono d'accordo con te


----------



## ursu-lab

gc200000 said:


> Sono d'accordo con te



Quindi secondo te è corretto pure che una maestra dica:

gli alunni hanno fatto i compiti e me li hanno consegnati -> li ho avuti fatti?


----------



## Necsus

koosky60 said:


> Devo chiarire che sulla Treccani è riportata con chiarezza come corretta l'espressione "averla vinta", sottintendendo "partita" (avere partita vinta).
> Non è da mettere in dubbio quindi la correttezza della forma, in italiano correttissimo e non regionale (sarebbe stato evidenziato).


No, perdonami, ma credo sia stata fatta un po' di confusione. Dalla definizione del Treccani non si evince quello che dici, i sostantivi che possono intendersi sottintesi sono solo quelli a cui si riferiscono le espressioni idiomatiche citate, proprio perché _universalmente_ conosciute e usate:

*«*Accezioni proprie ha con riferimento a cosa, spec. in alcune espressioni idiomatiche: _dare partita v._, riconoscersi sconfitto, in senso proprio e fig.; _avere causa v._, riuscire vincitore in una causa; e, sottintendendo il sost., _averla vinta_, riuscire nell’intento contro il volere o l’opposizione altrui: _finirà con averla vinta lui_; _darla vinta a uno_, cedergli, fare a suo modo*»*.

Invece il tuo esempio della maglia rientra nell'altro caso, esposto alla fine, in cui il sostantivo non può essere sottinteso, ma va espresso:

*«*Con altro sign., *ottenuto mediante una vittoria o una vincita*, sempre riferito a cosa, ha solitamente valore participiale: _intascare la somma vinta_; _ritirare il premio vinto_*»*. 

Ciò non toglie che possa esserci chi la usa nonostante sia sbagliata, ma non si deve far credere a chi impara l'italiano che sia una forma corretta secondo la sintassi.


----------



## vale_new

in Sicilia lo usano

averla vinta è appunto un modo di dire ma se dici averla regalata in italiano vuol dire cosa assai diversa da riceverla (il contrario, nello specifico)


----------



## gc200000

ursu-lab said:


> Quindi secondo te è corretto pure che una maestra dica:
> 
> gli alunni hanno fatto i compiti e me li hanno consegnati -> li ho avuti fatti?



No, non vale per tutti i verbi, ma solo per determinate espressioni.

Magari sarà sbagliata, ma non la percepisco come incredibilmente cacofonica...


----------



## olaszinho

Come mai soltanto per i siciliani tale frase risulta accettabile? Non sarà che l'italiano regionale parlato in Sicilia o addirittura il dialetto siciliano influenzano il loro giudizio? Averla vinta, darla vinta, ecc. sono espressioni correnti e corrette , come ampiamente spiegato in precedenza, ma gli altri esempi proposti non sono assimilabili.


----------



## aletheya

Io concordo con ursu-lab e Necsus.
E vorrei aggiungere, scusate ma mi è saltato all'occhio cercando di capire la questione, che "cacofonica" non c'entra niente con quello di cui si parla, non si tratta dell'incontro o vicinanza di suoni sgradevoli all'orecchio, ma dell'uso corretto dell'espressione.


----------



## koosky60

Dice la maestra titolare che la supplente le ha consegnato i compiti già corretti, e chiarisce ad un collega:
"li ho avuti già corretti, sì: li ho avuti corretti!".

"li" è il complemento oggetto, e "corretti" è il participio passato usato aggettivalmente.

E' così che è intesa da noi (Napoli) la frase in oggetto.
E non è tanto dissimile da "(la partita) l'ho avuta vinta", anche se non è esattamente la stessa cosa.

Una ragione per cui a parecchi la frase risulta molto sgradevole è il fatto che si può svisare il valore della parola "regalata", non riconoscendone la funzione aggettivale.


----------



## infinite sadness

Però... l'avevo sospettato che fosse napoletano. L'ho avuta = mi è stata 
Concordo anche io con nexus e riconfermo che non è siciliano.


----------



## koosky60

infinite sadness said:
			
		

> L'ho avuta = mi è stata
> .



Veramente....
"L'ho avuta" = "L'ho ricevuta". E' tutta un'altra storia.


----------



## Elianor

Concordo assolutamente con Necsus e ursu-lab.

*Averla vinta* nel senso di spuntarla, è una locuzione dove, appunto, *vinta* non è utilizzato in forma propria come participio passato del verbo vincere, bensì in funzione aggettivale.

La locuzione averla vinta non è assimilabile a costrutti come: _averla giocata_, _averla mangiata_, _averla sistemata_, _averla scritta_, ecc..., dove i vari participi sono usati in funzione propria e mantengono il significato proprio.
*Averla vinta*, al contrario, non significa aver vinto qualcosa in senso proprio (una coppa, una competizione sportiva, ecc...) bensì, come è già stato detto, spuntarla.

Questa costruzione secondo te corretta "averlo avuto regalato" è molto simile ad altre costruzioni che sento spesso in Sicilia (il mio ragazzo è siciliano) come, ad es.: _Cosa *vuoi preparato* per pranzo?_; _Cosa *vuoi regalato* per il tuo compleanno?_; _Cosa *vuoi messo* nell'insalata?_ ecc... che sono altrettanto sbagliate in italiano e costruite secondo lo stesso principio dell'esempio che poni all'inizio del topic.


----------



## marco.cur

Anche secondo me è grammaticamente scorretta. Si dovrebbe dire l'ho avuta in regalo, me l'hanno regalata.
Comunque anche da noi "l'ho avuta regalata" si sente spesso, ma solo con regalare, non con altri verbi.

Un tempo si sentiva anche "essere studiato", "essere una persona studiata", ora molto meno, quasi mai


----------



## catrafuse

Elianor said:


> Concordo assolutamente con Necsus e ursu-lab.
> 
> *Averla vinta* nel senso di spuntarla, è una locuzione dove, appunto, *vinta* non è utilizzato in forma propria come participio passato del verbo vincere, bensì in funzione aggettivale.
> 
> La locuzione averla vinta non è assimilabile a costrutti come: _averla giocata_, _averla mangiata_, _averla sistemata_, _averla scritta_, ecc..., dove i vari participi sono usati in funzione propria e mantengono il significato proprio.
> *Averla vinta*, al contrario, non significa aver vinto qualcosa in senso proprio (una coppa, una competizione sportiva, ecc...) bensì, come è già stato detto, spuntarla.
> 
> Questa costruzione secondo te corretta "averlo avuto regalato" è molto simile ad altre costruzioni che sento spesso in Sicilia (il mio ragazzo è siciliano) come, ad es.: _Cosa *vuoi preparato* per pranzo?_; _Cosa *vuoi regalato* per il tuo compleanno?_; _Cosa *vuoi messo* nell'insalata?_ ecc... che sono altrettanto sbagliate in italiano e costruite secondo lo stesso principio dell'esempio che poni all'inizio del topic.



Concordo pienamente e, inoltre, vorrei far notare che in _averla vinta _il pronome _la_ non sostituisce un sostantivo femminile singolare, piuttosto ha un significato generico riferibile a una situazione  e reso esplicito dal contesto.


----------



## koosky60

catrafuse said:


> Concordo pienamente e, inoltre, vorrei far notare che in _averla vinta _il pronome _la_ non sostituisce un sostantivo femminile singolare, piuttosto ha un significato generico riferibile a una situazione  e reso esplicito dal contesto.



Ti sbagli.
La Treccani dice chiaramente che quel "la" sostituisce proprio un sostantivo femminile singolare: la partita.
AverLA vinta = aver partita vinta.


----------



## effeundici

L'ho avuta regalata non si può proprio sentire. Koosky fattene una ragione.


----------



## Elianor

koosky60 said:


> Ti sbagli.
> La Treccani dice chiaramente che quel "la" sostituisce proprio un sostantivo femminile singolare: la partita.
> AverLA vinta = aver partita vinta.


Non si sbaglia.
Ciò che viene sostituito è effettivamente un sostantivo femminile singolare, quello che intendeva dire catrafuse è che non sostituisce un sostantivo usato in senso proprio, bensì un *significato generico*.

Aver*LA* vinta (la partita) non significa aver davvero vinto una partita per es. di calcio, bensì significa, genericamente, averla spuntata in una qualche situazione. Il pronome *la* si riferisce quindi a una *situazione generica*, non ad un evento specifico.

Nel caso il sostantivo femminile singolare partita fosse usato con significato proprio, quella locuzione non si potrebbe più usare, non si può dire, ad es. _Il Milan *ha avuto vinta la partita* contro la Juve._ nel senso specifico di aver vinto una partita di calcio. 
Si potrebbe dire, invece: _Il Milan l'ha avuta vinta contro la/sulla Juve per l'acquisto di Pippo_, se per esempio le due squadre fossero state coinvolte in una diatriba per l'acquisto di un giocatore che prima era indeciso e poi sceglie di andare dall'una piuttosto che dall'altra.

E chiudo quotando effeundici, penso che ormai la questione è stata spiegata in tutte le salse possibili. Quella locuzione in italiano è un errore, sicuramente esiste come regionalismo cosa che non la svilisce nella sua esistenza, semplicemente non è corretta in italiano, non mi sembra una cosa così grave...


----------



## koosky60

Elianor said:


> Non si sbaglia.
> Ciò che viene sostituito è effettivamente un sostantivo femminile singolare, quello che intendeva dire catrafuse è che non sostituisce un sostantivo usato in senso proprio, bensì un *significato generico*.
> 
> Aver*LA* vinta (la partita) non significa aver davvero vinto una partita per es. di calcio, bensì significa, genericamente, averla spuntata in una qualche situazione. Il pronome *la* si riferisce quindi a una *situazione generica*, non ad un evento specifico.



Se posto qui non è per imporre un mio punto di vista già consolidato.
Se è sbagliato è sbagliato.
Immagino però che possa interessare che io riporti testualmente quello che ho letto sulla Treccani
Al di là del fatto che la questione sia considerata chiusa o no, lunedì riporterò le righe del dizionario di cui parlo.
Non posso sapere inoltre se dal tuo punto di vista una diversa interpretazione di quel "la" non possa riaprire la questione.
In ogni caso mi metterò senz'altro il cuore in pace, nel caso  qui non dovessi trovare altri interventi, dopo aver postato questo nuovo dato.
Saluti a tutti.


----------



## Ruminante

Elianor, io non le bollerei come sbagliate ma tenterei di vederla in un altro modo: gli aggettivi "regalato, preparato, messo" potrebbero originariamente aver fatto parte di subordinate relative:

_Cosa vuoi *che ti venga* preparato per pranzo?_
_Cosa vuoi *che ti venga *regalato per il tuo compleanno?_
_Cosa vuoi *che ti venga *messo nell'insalata?_
_e..._
Quella maglia, l'ho avuta *che mi è stata *regalata


----------



## Necsus

koosky60 said:


> Immagino però che possa interessare che io riporti testualmente quello che ho letto sulla Treccani
> Al di là del fatto che la questione sia considerata chiusa o no, lunedì riporterò le righe del dizionario di cui parlo.


Hmm... perdonami se te lo chiedo, ma non leggi le risposte che gli altri cercano di dare alle tue domande/osservazioni, o ritieni che non siano affidabili? Perché nel post #11 è riportata appunto la definizione del Treccani. Con anche qualche riga in più...


----------



## koosky60

OK, mi è sfuggito e inoltre la mia memoria deve farmi brutti scherzi perché mi pare di aver letto qualcosa di diverso sul dizionario che ho consultato io. Immagino ce ne siano edizioni e versioni diverse.
Vorrei però proporre questa interpretazione:

"I compiti li ho ricevuti che erano già stati corretti" -> "I compiti li ho avuti già corretti" -> "I compiti li ho avuti corretti".

A me la frase finale suona benissimo e mi evoca immediatamente il significato.

Poi una nota di polemica:
"Come va il tuo universo?"


----------



## Ruminante

Per me bisogna vedere (come ho ipotizzato io un paio di post addietro [_Necsus, percaso è antiquato "addietro"?])_ se sarebbe corretta la frase con una subordinata relativa (eh eh eh, questo termine me lo sono andato a verificare!) per poter poi ipotizzare un "avvenuto troncamento" :

I compiti li ho avuti *che erano stati* corretti.

Grazie.


----------



## koosky60

La frase che riportiamo è qui usata per chiarire il senso della frase in questione, al di là della sua correttezza.


----------



## Necsus

koosky60 said:


> "I compiti li ho ricevuti che erano già stati corretti" -> "I compiti li ho avuti già corretti" -> "I compiti li ho avuti corretti".
> A me la frase finale suona benissimo e mi evoca immediatamente il significato.


Come è stato detto e ripetuto nella discussione, sono due utilizzazioni diverse. Ma naturalmente non sei obbligato ad accettare (leggere?) il parere degli altri, seppure hai detto che lo avresti fatto dopo la citazione del Treccani. Dunque, buon proseguimento.


----------



## koosky60

Necsus, aiutami:
non riesco a trovare il punto in cui si chiarisce il significato diverso nella frase "i compiti li ho avuti corretti".


----------



## infinite sadness

In pratica, se uno mi chiede: "quella maglia come l'hai avuta?", io non posso rispondere "regalata", ma devo per forza dire la frase intera "questa maglia mi è stata regalata"?
Secondo me no, perché se si è all'interno di un dialogo, io potrei rispondere a tante domande anche a monosillabi, e l'interlocutore mi capirebbe ugualmente.


----------



## viaipi

ursu-lab said:


> "L'ho avuta vinta" è accettata universalmente perché è una delle tante locuzioni con "vinta": averla/darla/volerla vinta e viene da "partita vinta". "vinta" non svolge la funzione di participio ma di aggettivo, e il pronome diretto "la" sottintende "partita".
> 
> L'altra frase, invece, in linea di massima non significa niente e sarebbe sbagliata, ma se il significato è "partita/maglia regalata", cioè in contrapposizione a "partita vinta/meritata", be', credo che sia perfettamente comprensibile a tutti e, come gioco di parole, è pure accettabile.
> 
> *È accettabile  (?) se si sta parlando di "maglia" *di ciclismo o di un altro premio sportivo, e non di un regalo di compleanno...
> 
> In quest'ultimo caso sarebbe totalmente scorretta, tanto quanto: l'ho avuta venduta/comprata...
> Perché è pure sbagliata la frase: ho avuto la maglia regalata/venduta/comprata


 
Ciao,
non credo sia accettabile come espressione  solo per il fatto che la maglia  rappresenti la vittoria.
Ciao VP


----------



## olaszinho

Secondo me no, perché se si è all'interno di un dialogo, io potrei rispondere a tante domande anche a monosillabi, e l'interlocutore mi capirebbe ugualmente. 

Be', se il fine ultimo dev'essere la comprensione reciproca, potremmo limitarci al linguaccio del corpo, a cenni del capo o ad un linguaggio rudimentale da uomini di Neanderthal.


----------



## infinite sadness

Quindi, se ho capito bene, la frase interrogativa "in che modo/in che maniera/secondo quali modalità hai avuto quella maglia?" la ritenete grammaticalmente scorretta? e se non lo è, perché mai dovrebbe essere sbagliata la risposta "regalata!"?


----------



## annapo

*Non si dice* in italiano corretto, ma si sente nell'italiano parlato, almeno io ho sentito spesso espressioni come:
"ti interessa il documento? Lo vuoi fotocopiato?"
"vuoi il gelato? Lo vuoi comprato?"
"il telefono l'ho avuto regalato a Natale"
"io ho il salvagente. Lo vuoi prestato?"
"vuoi fatta la pasta al forno ecc..."

L'importante è sapere cosa significano (perchè potrebbe capitarti di incontrarle) ma anche sapere che non corrispondono ad un uso proprio della lingua.


----------



## infinite sadness

Annapo, io chiedevo se rientrasse nella categoria dell'uso improprio anche questa frase:

_*"Come hai avuto quel telefono?"*_


----------



## viaipi

infinite sadness said:


> Annapo, io chiedevo se rientrasse nella categoria dell'uso improprio anche questa frase:
> 
> _*"Come hai avuto quel telefono?"*_





Ciao,
credo che bisognerebbe fare una distinzione tra il verbo avere coniugato al passato prossimo e il verbo avere (sempre al passato prossimo in questo caso) con l'aggiunta di un altro part. passato.

La frase di sopra (con la spunta verde mia) è corretta, il verbo avere è coniugato al pass. prossimo e _quel telefono_ è semplicemente il complemento oggetto.

Per quanto riguarda la frase _l'ho avuta regalata_, dove _regalata_ credo che sia (chiedo a voi conferma e cortese spiegazione del perchè no) complemento predicativo dell'oggetto, non so dire se possa dirsi scorretta o di uso improprio o regionale, so di sicuro che è preferibile dire _l'ho avuta in regalo ._ Forse è solo stile!

Buona domenica a tutti!
Ciao Vp


----------



## gc200000

Ruminante said:


> Elianor, io non le bollerei come sbagliate ma tenterei di vederla in un altro modo: gli aggettivi "regalato, preparato, messo" potrebbero originariamente aver fatto parte di subordinate relative:
> 
> _Cosa vuoi *che ti venga* preparato per pranzo?_
> _Cosa vuoi *che ti venga *regalato per il tuo compleanno?_
> _Cosa vuoi *che ti venga *messo nell'insalata?_
> _e..._
> Quella maglia, l'ho avuta *che mi è stata *regalata



Sono d'accordo.


----------



## gc200000

annapo said:


> *Non si dice* in italiano corretto, ma si sente nell'italiano parlato, almeno io ho sentito spesso espressioni come:
> "ti interessa il documento? Lo vuoi fotocopiato?"
> "vuoi il gelato? Lo vuoi comprato?"
> "il telefono l'ho avuto regalato a Natale"
> "io ho il salvagente. Lo vuoi prestato?"
> "vuoi fatta la pasta al forno ecc..."



E sono d'accordo anche con te


----------



## viaipi

annapo said:


> *Non si dice* in italiano corretto, ma si sente nell'italiano parlato, almeno io ho sentito spesso espressioni come:
> "ti interessa il documento? Lo vuoi fotocopiato?"
> "vuoi il gelato? Lo vuoi comprato?"
> "il telefono l'ho avuto regalato a Natale"
> "io ho il salvagente. Lo vuoi prestato?"
> "vuoi fatta la pasta al forno ecc..."
> 
> 
> 
> L'importante è sapere cosa significano (perchè potrebbe capitarti di incontrarle) ma anche sapere che non corrispondono ad un uso proprio della lingua.


----------



## One1

annapo said:


> *Non si dice* in italiano corretto, ma si sente nell'italiano parlato, almeno io ho sentito spesso espressioni come:
> "ti interessa il documento? Lo vuoi fotocopiato?"
> "vuoi il gelato? Lo vuoi comprato?"
> "il telefono l'ho avuto regalato a Natale"
> "io ho il salvagente. Lo vuoi prestato?"
> "vuoi fatta la pasta al forno ecc..."
> 
> L'importante è sapere cosa significano (perchè potrebbe capitarti di incontrarle) ma anche sapere che non corrispondono ad un uso proprio della lingua.



Questi esempi non suonano bene e non sono diffusi, almeno dalle mie parti.

Dalle mie parti si direbbe, ad esempio: << 'O vvuò 'o gelato? te l'aggia accattà? >>
e in italiano correggiuto: << Lo vuoi il gelato? Te lo devo comprare? >>


----------



## Elianor

Ruminante said:


> Elianor, io non le bollerei come sbagliate ma tenterei di vederla in un altro modo: gli aggettivi "regalato, preparato, messo" potrebbero originariamente aver fatto parte di subordinate relative:
> 
> _Cosa vuoi *che ti venga* preparato per pranzo?_
> _Cosa vuoi *che ti venga *regalato per il tuo compleanno?_
> _Cosa vuoi *che ti venga *messo nell'insalata?_
> _e..._
> Quella maglia, l'ho avuta *che mi è stata *regalata


Certo che sottintendono una relativa, il problema è che senza la subordinata esplicita in questo caso la frase in italiano non è corretta.

Cosa vuoi che ti venga regalato/che ti regali per il tuo compleanno? 
Cosa vuoi regalato per il tuo compleanno?

Sarà anche in uso in certe regioni d'Italia questa costruzione, e infatti nel mio post precedente ho parlato di regionalismi, ma qui si sta discutendo se la locuzione *VOLERE + PART.PASSATO* sia corretta in italiano o no.
E non lo è.


----------



## Elianor

infinite sadness said:


> Annapo, io chiedevo se rientrasse nella categoria dell'uso improprio anche questa frase:
> 
> _*"Come hai avuto quel telefono?"*_


_Come hai avuto quel telefono_ non c'entra assolutamente nulla con la costruzione *l'ho avuto regalato*.

*Hai avuto* = v.v. avere, modo indicativo, tempo passato prossimo, 2^ persona singolare, verbo transitivo, attivo.

*Ho avuto regalato* non esiste proprio. Sarebbe una voce verbale composta da ausiliare +  part.passato + part.passato. Cosa che accade solo quando si hanno frasi con il verbo al passivo.

_Io ho battuto Marco
Io *sono stato battuto* da Marco_

E non è il caso della costruzione *ho avuto regalato*.

Alla domanda, *Come hai avuto quel telefono?* Io risponderei semplicemente:

_- (l'ho avuto) In regalo
- Me l'hanno regalato_


----------



## annapo

Non capisco il senso di questo intervento. Ho specificato che si tratta di italiano non corretto, anche se capita di sentirlo. Queste "crocette" mi sembrano davvero una ridondanza.


----------



## annapo

One1 said:


> Questi esempi non suonano bene e non sono diffusi, almeno dalle mie parti.



Dalle mie parti invece si sentono molto spesso. Mi spiace, l'Italia è un paese lungo e stretto.


----------



## One1

annapo said:


> Dalle mie parti invece si sentono molto spesso. Mi spiace, l'Italia è un paese lungo e stretto.



parlate in modo scorretto, allora.


----------



## annapo

infinite sadness said:


> Annapo, io chiedevo se rientrasse nella categoria dell'uso improprio anche questa frase:
> 
> _*"Come hai avuto quel telefono?"*_



Ovviamente no. Quello è un normalissimo passato prossimo.
L'uso improprio è:
volere/avere/ecc + participio passato del verbo al posto della subordinata.

Ovvero, invece di:
Vuoi che *te la compri*?
la vuoi *comprata*?

Vuoi che ti passi il compito.
lo vuoi_ passato?_


----------



## One1

annapo said:


> Ovviamente no. Quello è un normalissimo passato prossimo.
> L'uso improprio è:
> volere/avere/ecc + participio passato del verbo al posto della subordinata.
> 
> Ovvero, invece di:
> Vuoi che *te la compri*?
> la vuoi *comprata*?
> 
> Vuoi che ti passi il compito.
> lo vuoi_ *passato*?_



o lo vuoi macinato? dai, non è italiano questo.


----------



## annapo

One1 said:


> o lo vuoi macinato? dai, non è italiano questo.



Chi ha detto che fosse italiano corretto? Forse l'hai detto tu, io no di certo. L'ho premesso: non è corretto, ma si sente usare. Non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Elianor

annapo said:


> Non capisco il senso di questo intervento. Ho specificato che si tratta di italiano non corretto, anche se capita di sentirlo. Queste "crocette" mi sembrano davvero una ridondanza.


Uhm...forse non lo capisci perché non era riferito al tuo ultimo commento! 

Ho letto che tu avevi scritto che si parlava di italiano non corretto, ma, come vedi, stavo citando infinite sadness rispondendo quindi a lui che ancora non è convinto che si tratti di regionalismo e non di italiano corretto.

Scusa per il fraintendimento, ma dalla citazione si dovrebbe capire! 

Cmq non prendertela a male, le crocette spesso si mettono perché sia chiaro quali forme sono corrette e quali no anche a chi non sta leggendo tutta la conversazione o non sta partecipando.
Metti che uno la stia solo consultando e non si legge tutti tutti gli interventi, con le crocette e le spunte verdi salta subito all'occhio quali sono le costruzioni giuste e quali quelle errate!


----------



## infinite sadness

Qui si fraintende . Io non avevo detto che non era regionalismo, avevo solo detto che non era dialetto siciliano, bensì napoletano.

Ma a parte ciò, ed assodato che la frase _*"Come hai avuto quel telefono?"  *_viene ritenuta da annapo "italiano corretto", mi chiedevo per quale ragione non dovrebbe essere ritenuto corretto il seguente dialogo:
_*D.: "Come hai avuto quel telefono?"*_
_*R.: "Regalato!"*_ (ritendendo sottinteso "mi è stato")


----------



## One1

annapo said:


> Chi ha detto che fosse italiano corretto? Forse l'hai detto tu, io no di certo. L'ho premesso: non è corretto, ma si sente usare. Non è la stessa cosa.



E' anche un parlare "cacofonico".


----------



## One1

infinite sadness said:


> Qui si fraintende . Io non avevo detto che non era regionalismo, avevo solo detto che non era dialetto siciliano, bensì napoletano.
> 
> Ma a parte ciò, ed assodato che la frase _*"Come hai avuto quel telefono?"  *_viene ritenuta da annapo "italiano corretto", mi chiedevo per quale ragione non dovrebbe essere ritenuto corretto il seguente dialogo:
> _*D.: "Come hai avuto quel telefono?"*_
> _*R.: "Regalato!"*_ (ritendendo sottinteso "mi è stato")



E non è neanche Lingua Napoletana, come dicevo sopra. Di tutti questi modi di dire, solo "regalato" potrebbe essere quasi accettabile. Es. "Lo vuoi proprio regalato, allora?"


----------



## Elianor

infinite sadness said:


> Ma a parte ciò, ed assodato che la frase _*"Come hai avuto quel telefono?"  *_viene ritenuta da annapo "italiano corretto", mi chiedevo per quale ragione non dovrebbe essere ritenuto corretto il seguente dialogo:
> _*D.: "Come hai avuto quel telefono?"*_
> _*R.: "Regalato!"*_ (ritendendo sottinteso "mi è stato")


E' spiegato nel post #45.

E comunque non è che solo annapo lo sostenga. "_Come hai avuto quel telefono_" è effettivamente italiano corretto: una semplice frase con verbo avere coniugato al passato prossimo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Il post 45 non l'avevo letto, chiedo venia. Comunque, anche leggendolo, mi sembra che tu abbia risposto solo alla prima parte della domanda, ossia ancora non ho capito se il dialogo da me inventato è, nel suo complesso, giusto o sbagliato.


----------



## Elianor

infinite sadness said:


> ossia ancora non ho capito se il dialogo da me inventato è, nel suo complesso, giusto o sbagliato.


In italiano corretto è sbagliato.
O meglio, la domanda è corretta, la risposta è errata poiché in questo caso non si può rendere implicita la prima parte della risposta, che tu metti tra parentesi.

Per dirti la verità la risposta nel tuo mini dialogo mi fa pensare a un non nativo che non sa bene utilizzare i tempi verbali e che quindi riduce la risposta al participio passato.


----------



## One1

infinite sadness said:


> Il post 45 non l'avevo letto, chiedo venia. Comunque, anche leggendolo, mi sembra che tu abbia risposto solo alla prima parte della domanda, ossia ancora non ho capito se il dialogo da me inventato è, nel suo complesso, giusto o sbagliato.



Secondo Annapo, qualcuno in Italia direbbe questo:

Come hai avuto quel telefono?
L'ho avuto comprato.

Mentre è di uso comune solo:

Come hai avuto quel telefono?
L'ho avuto regalato. (sarebbe meglio dire: L'ho avuto in regalo/Mi è stato regalato).


----------



## Elianor

One1 said:


> Mentre è di uso comune solo:
> 
> Come hai avuto quel telefono?
> L'ho avuto regalato. (sarebbe meglio dire: L'ho avuto in regalo/Mi è stato regalato).


E nemmeno troppo comune come uso (comunque scorretto), visto che io né a Roma (dove studio) né a Genova (dove vivo), l'ho mai sentito dire, proprio perché trattasi di regionalismo.


----------



## One1

Elianor said:


> E nemmeno troppo comune come uso (comunque scorretto), visto che io né a Roma (dove studio) né a Genova (dove vivo), l'ho mai sentito dire, proprio perché trattasi di regionalismo.



Bisogna ancora capire di che regione parliamo.

"La vuoi regalata?" sta per "La vuoi gratis?".


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti, perché la risposta potrebbe essere benissimo un'altra.
*
"Come hai avuto quel telefono?*_*"*_
_*"Rubato!"*_ (sottinteso l'ho)

Per me anche questo dialogo ha senso, e non solo tra extracomunitari.


----------



## Elianor

infinite sadness said:


> Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti, perché la risposta potrebbe essere benissimo un'altra.
> *
> "Come hai avuto quel telefono?*_*"*_
> _*"Rubato!"*_ (sottinteso l'ho)
> 
> Per me anche questo dialogo ha senso, e non solo tra extracomunitari.


Oddio...chi ha parlato di extracomunitari???
Io ho solo detto non nativi...

E comunque per te i tuoi mini dialoghi avranno anche senso, su questo non ci piove e nessuno lo nega, si stava solo affermando che non si tratta di italiano corretto come regole grammaticali e sintattiche, bensì, al massimo, di uso improprio orale dell'italiano o uso regionale.
Tutto qui.

E cmq c'è una grande differenza tra:

Come hai avuto questo telefono?

- (l'ho avuto) regalato
- (l'ho) rubato

Mi sa che stai facendo un po' di confusione. 
La seconda frase è corretta, si tratta semplicemente di un altro passato prossimo del verbo rubare. Se ometti l'ausiliare (*l'ho*) si crea ambiguità: rubato ok, ma da chi? L'hai rubato tu? L'hanno rubato per te? L'hai comprato da uno che rivende cose rubate? 
In italiano corretto non si userebbe mai solo il participio passato, però può essere un modo di rispondere con estrema economia linguistica in certe zone d'Italia, non saprei dirti.


----------



## One1

infinite sadness said:


> Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti, perché la risposta potrebbe essere benissimo un'altra.
> *
> "Come hai avuto quel telefono?*_*"*_
> _*"Rubato!"*_ (sottinteso l'ho)
> 
> Per me anche questo dialogo ha senso, e non solo tra extracomunitari.



Sempre "gratis" l'hai avuto


----------



## infinite sadness

Elianor said:


> In italiano corretto non si userebbe mai solo il participio passato, però può essere un modo di rispondere con estrema economia linguistica in certe zone d'Italia, non saprei dirti.


Esatto!


----------



## One1

Ma che significa? Se voglio risparmiare con le parole, posso farlo con qualunque frase:


- Si è poi ripreso il tuo amico?
- deceduto, purtroppo.

- Come stai?
- Morto (nel senso di sono stanco morto)

- Come va il lavoro?
- Licenziato!

Ma stiamo andando OT.


----------



## infinite sadness

One1 said:


> Ma che significa? Se voglio risparmiare con le parole, posso farlo con qualunque frase:
> 
> 
> - Si è poi ripreso il tuo amico?
> - deceduto, purtroppo.
> 
> - Come stai?
> - Morto (nel senso di sono stanco morto)
> 
> - Come va il lavoro?
> - Licenziato!
> 
> Ma stiamo andando OT.



Esatto!


----------



## Elianor

One1 said:


> Ma che significa? Se voglio risparmiare con le parole, posso farlo con qualunque frase:
> 
> 
> - Si è poi ripreso il tuo amico?
> - deceduto, purtroppo.
> 
> - Come stai?
> - Morto (nel senso di sono stanco morto)
> 
> - Come va il lavoro?
> - Licenziato!
> 
> Ma stiamo andando OT.


Eh ma infatti io sono mille post che ripeto che in italiano tutto ciò è assolutamente scorretto, ma quello dell'economica linguistica era un modo per trovare un compromesso con infinite sadness.
Io rimango dell'idea che tali costruzioni siano errate in italiano e ribadisco che io non ho mai sentito nessun mio amico rispondere in quel modo, però...diciamo che accetto che in certe zone sia invece normale farlo. 
Ma di certo non è italiano corretto.


----------



## One1

Elianor said:


> Eh ma infatti io sono mille post che ripeto che in italiano tutto ciò è assolutamente scorretto, ma quello dell'economica linguistica era un modo per trovare un compromesso con infinite sadness.
> Io rimango dell'idea che tali costruzioni siano errate in italiano e ribadisco che io non ho mai sentito nessun mio amico rispondere in quel modo, però...diciamo che accetto che in certe zone sia invece normale farlo.
> Ma di certo non è italiano corretto.



Secondo me l'economia di parole non viene fatta in una zona particolare d'Italia, ma dall'italiano quadratico medio.


----------



## infinite sadness

Forse l'Italia centromeridionale parla in quel modo.


----------



## One1

infinite sadness said:


> Forse l'Italia centromeridionale parla in quel modo.


L'Italia centro meridionale, per abbreviare, parla un'altra lingua.


----------



## koosky60

Scusate se mi intrometto.
Vorrei ripostare un intervento della prima pagina:

Dice la maestra titolare che la supplente le ha consegnato i compiti già corretti, e chiarisce ad un collega:
"li ho avuti già corretti, sì: li ho avuti corretti!".

Questa frase vi convince di più?


----------



## infinite sadness

Di più di quale?
Per me "corretti" è complemento predicativo di modo.


----------



## koosky60

infinite sadness said:


> Di più di quale?
> Per me "corretti" è complemento predicativo di modo.



Io non riesco a trovare differenza fra questa dei compiti e quella del titolo del thread.

La maglia l'ho avuta "che mi è era stata regalata":
i compiti li ho avuti "che erano stati corretti".
Il senso mi sembra identico.


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me la cosa che la fa apparire errata è il pensarla come passato prossimo passivo del verbo regalare, anzichè come complemento predicativo.


----------



## One1

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me la cosa che la fa apparire errata è il pensarla come passato prossimo passivo del verbo regalare, anzichè come complemento predicativo.



La prossima volta che ti presenti, *vieni già mangiato*.


----------



## infinite sadness

One1 said:


> La prossima volta che ti presenti, *vieni già mangiato*.


Questo è tipico del dialetto siciliano.
E se io dicessi che vengo vestito elegantemente?


----------



## One1

infinite sadness said:


> Questo è tipico del dialetto siciliano.
> E se io dicessi che vengo vestito elegantemente?



Dai, si dice in tutta Italia "vengo già mangiato" 

Non venire tutto imbellettato e imbrillaccato!


----------



## infinite sadness

Allora verrò spettinato.


----------



## Ruminante

annapo said:


> Ovviamente no. Quello è un normalissimo passato prossimo.
> L'uso improprio è:
> volere/avere/ecc + participio passato del verbo al posto della subordinata.
> 
> Ovvero, invece di:
> Vuoi che *te la compri*?
> la vuoi *comprata*?
> 
> Vuoi che ti passi il compito.
> lo vuoi_ passato?_


 
Comprata, passato.... si tratta di uso regionale ma se vogliamo analizzarlo dal punto di vista della grammatica italiana, oltre all'ipotesi che si tratti di participio passato con subordinata relativa sottintesa, si potrebbe pensare di classificarli come aggettivi puri e semplici. 
Forse è questo che voleva dire Infinite sadness col "suo" telefono regalato?
Cioè, oltre a "l'ha avuta vinta", penso che esistano altri aggettivi che usiamo con costruzioni simili senza scomporci, ad es.:

Quella maglia, l'ho avuta (trovata) scontata. Perchè si puo' dire "una maglia scontata" in cui scontata è aggettivo, oltre che essere participio passato in "me l'hanno scontata"...


----------



## koosky60

Necsus said:


> *«*Accezioni proprie ha con riferimento a cosa, spec. in alcune espressioni idiomatiche: _dare partita v._, riconoscersi sconfitto, in senso proprio e fig.; _avere causa v._, riuscire vincitore in una causa; e, sottintendendo il sost., _averla vinta_, riuscire nell’intento contro il volere o l’opposizione altrui: _finirà con averla vinta lui_; _darla vinta a uno_, cedergli, fare a suo modo*»*.


 
Come promesso riporto la dicitura dal tomo 12 del dizionario Treccani che uso consultare io:
 
… b) Riferito a cosa: _battaglia vinta_; _aver causa vinta_, vincere la causa; e sottintendendosi il nome: _averla vinta_, riuscire nell’intento contro il volere altrui: finirà con averla vinta lui; _darla vinta a uno_, cedergli, fare a suo modo; …
 
Credo che hai ragione tu:
quel "la" è generico.


----------



## Ruminante

Rileggendo la discussione ho notato che "regalata" ecc. sono stati definiti "complementi predicativi" o una cosa del genere. Inoltre ho riletto in un post "lo vuoi macinato...?" e mi è venuto in mente un buon esempio di uso largamente diffuso che puo' rappresentare un buon compromesso per la nostra "unità d'Italia...":
"La carne, come la vuoi? O come l'hai comprata?" "Macinata!"
Macinata potrebbe anche essere participio passato, ma in questo caso è un caso penso di complemento predicativo di uso comune.
Ciao!


----------



## koosky60

Ruminante said:


> "La carne, come la vuoi? O come l'hai comprata?" "Macinata!"



 «Ah, la carne come l'hai avuta dal macellaio?»
 «L'ho avuta macinata!»

E il cerchio si chiude. Ottimo, Ruminante!


----------



## One1

koosky60 said:


> «Ah, la carne come l'hai avuta dal macellaio?»
> «L'ho avuta macinata!»
> 
> E il cerchio si chiude. Ottimo, Ruminante!



Non suona molto bene questa frase: la carne la si ordina in un certo modo al macellaio, non ci si rimette alla sua bontà se averla macinata o a fettine.


----------



## CaruraLeam

Il macellaio esattamente ti macina la carne e te la da' macinata.Ma tu non "hai" la carne macinata dal macellaio.Tu ti fai macinare la carne dal macellaio,forse.Questo e' italiano corretto,almeno credo.Poi "ho avuto qlcs fatto" e' tipicamente siciliano.Correggetemi se sbaglio.


----------



## koosky60

One1 said:


> : la carne la si ordina in un certo modo al macellaio, non ci si rimette alla sua bontà se averla macinata o a fettine.



Stento a credere che sia stato fatto questo intervento.

La nonna ha ordinato la carne; la mamma non sa come l'ha ordinata e lo chiede al figlio piccolo che l'ha "avuta" in pacco chiuso, poi aperto prima che arrivasse la mamma.

Ma qua si parla di correttezza della lingua, non di verosimigianza delle situazioni.

"I ciuchi volano" è italiano corretto.


----------



## One1

koosky60 said:


> Stento a credere che sia stato fatto questo intervento.
> 
> La nonna ha ordinato la carne; la mamma non sa come l'ha ordinata e lo chiede al figlio piccolo che l'ha "avuta" in pacco chiuso, poi aperto prima che arrivasse la mamma.
> 
> Ma qua si parla di correttezza della lingua, non di verosimigianza delle situazioni.
> 
> "I ciuchi volano" è italiano corretto.



E la "mamma ha fatto gli gnocchi" lo è altrettanto.

Come l'hai avuta la carne? rossa, bianca, fibrosa, tenera, stoppacciosa.

(non ci sono participi passati, ma aggettivi). Pare vada bene anche il participio presente:

Come sei stato in questi giorni? Febbricitante.


----------



## koosky60

One1 said:


> (non ci sono participi passati, ma aggettivi)



Infatti il participio passato può anche essere utilizzato in maniera aggettivale, e sto predicando da tempo che questo è il caso.

Spesso il participio passato si usa a maniera di un vero aggettivo, cioè non significa più qualche cosa di passeggero come l'azione, ma di costante e fisso come una qualità o proprietà.


----------



## Ruminante

infinite sadness said:


> Di più di quale?
> Per me "corretti" è complemento predicativo di modo.


Cari amici, chiariamo perfavore i termini, a me sembrava di aver capito che non si trattasse di aggettivi ma di complementi predicativi.
Comunque a questo punto il problema sembra piu' il verbo "avere" con questi aggettivi/complementi... un altro esempio (grazie Kosky60 per l'apprezzamento sulla carne macinata): "come lo mangi/lo vuoi/te lo faccio, l'uovo... sbattuto?"
E un altro: si', il consiglio me l'ha dato... me l'ha sbattuto in faccia.
Si', il consiglio l'ho avuto... sbattuto in faccia senza tanti complimenti.
Non so da dove mi vengono queste espressioni.
Questo forum e' altamente "liberatorio"
Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## koosky60

A questo punto abbondiamo con gli esempi:

"è chiaro che il ricambio dell'automobile si sia rotto subito: l'ho avuto usato (l'ho ricevuto, me l'hanno dato usato)!".

" ... e non dimenticarti che il modulo devi restituirmelo firmato". 
"Ma io te l'ho dato firmato!"
"Ah è vero, me lo hai dato firmato; da te l'ho avuto firmato: E' Giovanni che deve ancora farlo firmare".

Non confondiamo la forma con la correttezza grammaticale. L'uso della seconda frase è scarso, ma a questo punto nasce una questione molto delicata e complessa riguardante la legittimazione della lingua in base all'uso e non in base al rispetto delle regole. Le regole discendono dall'uso e in qualche modo viceversa, in un processo induttivo - deduttivo piuttosto arbitrario.
Se arriviamo a dover considerarlo, finiamo col dovere invocare la statistica, e non si può più discutere più di correttezza ed errore, perché la correttezza formale sarebbe legata a una scelta di significatività per la quale non ci è permesso di individuarne la misura.

Inoltre - sia solo collateralmente detto - il complemento predicativo dell'oggetto può anche essere un aggettivo:

"Il tiranno reputava i cittadini irresponsabili".

UN OT nato dallo spunto di Ruminante:
"Il pregiudizio diffuso arma lo stolto di patetica sicurezza, e benda l'intelligenza quando c'è".


----------

